# Why do trannies have to invade everything?



## SandyCat (Jan 26, 2022)

I try to escape from clown world for awhile but the troons are inserting themselves into _everything_.

Yesterday I saw two trannies talking about HRT in Planetside 2 in the middle of a battle. Teamfortress 2 has players running around with tranny decals. American comic books and general media is tranny city. Most of my favorite vtubers turned out to secretly be troons (to be fair I should of probably seen that coming).

The state I live in is becoming increasingly troon infested. Awhile ago I saw a troon screaming at a grocery store worker over coupons and I'm seeing a increasing number of trannies entering where I live.

The femboy places on the internet I lurked have all become troon city as well. Is nothing sacred anymore?

I can't even enjoy some shitty Warhammer 40k memes on /r/GrimDank without Reddit sending me pozzed shit like this in my alerts box:





@NekoRightsActivist stop shilling shots its turning everyone into tranny nekos


----------



## Grog (Jan 26, 2022)

Because the autogynephilia addiction-fetish demands that they up the supply: looking at themselves in the mirror and making the dress go spinny gets old fast, so they move on to roleplay (on the Internet) and exhibitionism (in real life). Also, because the addiction-fetish is all consuming, they demand that everyone in the world plays along with it so as to not ruin their fetishistic fantasy.


----------



## Grub (Jan 26, 2022)

>The femboy places on the internet I lurked 

Op is a faggot.


----------



## Samir (Jan 26, 2022)

That's what you get for going on Reddit. On r/TwoSentenceHorrorStories, one of the top posts semi-recently was: "He said I'll always have the body of a man, now I have two."


----------



## Vingle (Jan 26, 2022)

Misery likes company.


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 26, 2022)

Grog said:


> Because the autogynephilia addiction-fetish demands that they up the supply: looking at themselves in the mirror and making the dress go spinny gets old fast, so they move on to roleplay (on the Internet) and exhibitionism (in real life). Also, because the addiction-fetish is all consuming, they demand that everyone in the world plays along with it so as to not ruin their fetishistic fantasy.


This reminds me of one of Null's streams where he talked about some tranny in fetish gear posting pictures of himself in a Amazon review for boots and Amazon couldn't take it down because they could claim 'transphobia' 

They got this figured out to a T


----------



## Owlflaps (Jan 26, 2022)

My work has seen an alarming increase in trannies. I guess that's what happens when I work in a field that's dominated by the younger generation.

I'm honestly thinking about quitting soon. The paychecks aren't starting to justify it anymore.


----------



## The Best Pet Reptile? (Jan 26, 2022)

They reproduce by converting others. Every community they infest gives them access to more people they can groom. It's also a way to control opinions - gatekeeping is bad when they're trying to get in, but once they've planted their roots gatekeeping is good, actually, and they start getting rid of everyone not dancing to their tune.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 26, 2022)

They’re parasites, I literally don’t see them as human. They attach themselves to normal people, infest themselves in our hobbies, try to infect/molest our children. They cannot exist without sucking the life and joy out of everything good and pure.

Want to get them out of your space? Try your damndest to increase the 41% statistic. One more dead tranny is about as noteworthy as swatting a fly.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 26, 2022)

I don't ever want to know what a "happy trans noise" is.


----------



## Cool kitties club (Jan 26, 2022)

Trannies are all nerds because they are men. They hang out in male spaces which is why you see them. Now prepare for trannies to invade your ass bigot.


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 26, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I don't ever want to know what a "happy trans noise" is.


Probably the sound of a borer being taken to their crotch to make them a real woman


----------



## Black Simp Bellamy (Jan 26, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I don't ever want to know what a "happy trans noise" is.


Take the sound of a happy 8 year old girl. 
Now bring the pitch down by 30 years of testosterone.
Now increase the pitch by 2 years of voice work.

You're welcome.


----------



## dreamworks face (Jan 26, 2022)

They are generally estranged from their families and are likely to be single and jobless.  This means they consequently have a lot of free time on their hands to play video games and moderate reddit.


----------



## draggs (Jan 26, 2022)

Your favorite vtubers?

Already too late for you, son


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jan 26, 2022)

Serious answer? Because they can. Who's going to stop them - you?


----------



## King Fructose (Jan 26, 2022)

Because trannies are the niggers of genders.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 26, 2022)

In the future you will own nothing (not even personal space from the world) and you WILL be happy.


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Jan 26, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I don't ever want to know what a "happy trans noise" is.


It's probably similar identical to that video of the deer Twitch guy FerociouslySteph getting scratched and having a deergasm.


----------



## Beautiful Border (Jan 26, 2022)

They're the new furries. It's this creed plastered over everything they do. Do you like to draw? Furry art. Do you like to animate? Furry animations. Are you a rapper? Time to put on your fursuit and rap. Trannies fill the same cultural niche, but with one difference. When furries tried to act like an oppressed group and coined the term "fursecution", everyone laughed at them and told them to fuck off, when trannies do the same thing people (or at least liberals) take them seriously for some reason.


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 26, 2022)

I try to escape from clown world for awhile but the troons are inserting themselves into _everything_.

Yesterday I saw two trannies talking about HRT in Planetside 2 in the middle of a battle. Teamfortress 2 has players running around with tranny decals. American comic books and general media is tranny city. Most of my favorite vtubers turned out to secretly be troons (to be fair I should of probably seen that coming).

The state I live in is becoming increasingly troon infested. Awhile ago I saw a troon screaming at a grocery store worker over coupons and I'm seeing a increasing number of trannies entering where I live.

The femboy places on the internet I lurked have all become troon city as well. Is nothing sacred anymore?

I can't even enjoy some shitty Warhammer 40k memes on /r/GrimDank without Reddit sending me pozzed shit like this in my alerts box:





@NekoRightsActivist stop shilling shots its turning everyone into tranny nekos


----------



## Day Drinking (Jan 26, 2022)

Can't even enjoy Jeopardy without being subverted to a view of a dude with makeup that looks like a groomed corpse.

At the very least, stop wearing low cut tops that show how bad the application is.


----------



## The Ghost Of George Floyd (Jan 26, 2022)

Probably has something to do with Jews.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Jan 26, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> They're the new furries. It's this creed plastered over everything they do. Do you like to draw? Furry art. Do you like to animate? Furry animations. Are you a rapper? Time to put on your fursuit and rap. Trannies fill the same cultural niche, but with one difference. When furries tried to act like an oppressed group and coined the term "fursecution", everyone laughed at them and told them to fuck off, when trannies do the same thing people (or at least liberals) take them seriously for some reason.


Imagine basing your entire life and identity on a fetish...

People aren't taking fursecution seriously yet because medical quacks haven't yet found a way to mutate people into hybrid human/animal freaks. Though with the experiments they're currently doing involving human fetal issue and mice, it seems they're quietly working on it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 26, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I don't ever want to know what a "happy trans noise" is.


Fuck you. I spend 30 minutes to look this up and now you too will know what happy trans noises are:






(Everything you need is in the first minute.)


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 26, 2022)

Grub said:


> >The femboy places on the internet I lurked
> 
> Op is a faggot.


You’re telling my that op is not a boobalicious cat girl?


----------



## Grub (Jan 26, 2022)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> You’re telling my that op is not a boobalicious cat girl?


Sure dude...and I'm a bouncing caterpillar thing from a video game and you're some kinda mecha robot.


----------



## Sir Bartleby Montclair (Jan 26, 2022)

It's because trannies are all autistic, and you like a lot of autistic things. If you cure your autism, you'll cure yourself of having to deal with trannies.


----------



## scallion (Jan 26, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I don't ever want to know what a "happy trans noise" is.


BEHOLD!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jan 26, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> In the future you will own nothing (not even personal space from the world) and you WILL be happy.



and live in a pod and eat bugs.



Lemmingwise said:


> Fuck you. I spend 30 minutes to look this up and now you too will know what happy trans noises are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is, without a single doubt,





This is the type of shit that makes people become islamic and commit to a Jihad against the western world. Honestly, at this point, I wouldn't fucking blame them.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 26, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> and live in a pod and eat bugs.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 27, 2022)

There was this tranny who use to work at my store because I would always see him in the breakroom watching Naruto on his phone.

I haven't seen him at work in a good long while now so I'm guessing he must've 41 percented.


----------



## Uncle Phil (Jan 28, 2022)

Because it's an upjumped cult of lazy failures, not a people with any kind of shared history, accomplishments, homeland, traditions, etc. There is no Troonish cuisine (unless you count chicken tendies). They have created nothing for themselves except shitty pop art and a bunch of insufferable rules-lawyering (in a context where gays had already finished all the heavy lifting). So they're inherently colonizers; all they can do is glom onto existing things and try to co-opt it into the cult fantasy.

They do this even at the most basic levels. They glommed onto gay rights in the first place to get this crap going. Even their jargon (especially their pronoun bullshit) is awkwardly forced into the English language where it doesn't work very well. They've decided to colonize and try to revamp a language with only two genders. Why? Because it's the one they already speak, and again, these people are lazy failures who would never consider learning, say, a European language with four or more genders, which can include neuter, mixed, and more. People learn new languages for jobs, relationships, travel and convenience all the time, but it's too much for people who claim that forms of address are literally life and death to them.

i'm a useless failed man, gib me unlimited gibs


----------



## Mellow Malevolent (Jan 30, 2022)

Remember when a certain subset of the people who saw Avatar got so depressed about reality they tried offing themselves?

I've been thinking for a while that MTF troons in particular are essentially a fandom-type cult, like Bronies, but their canon is basically all media focused on girls. Way, way too many of them focus on a "lost girlhood" that is basically stolen entirely from Movies and TV (with a lot of that being anime, naturally). Troonery is like the archetypal sad loser fandom cult, where inadequate, insecure men latch onto an escapist fantasy to give their self-loathing and regret meaning. And it's basically being validated and spread by the medical establishment now.


----------



## Retink (Jan 30, 2022)

Grub said:


> Sure dude...and I'm a bouncing caterpillar thing from a video game and you're some kinda mecha robot.


I don't want to live in a world where it isn't a boobalicious cat girl on the other side of the computer, so I will just continue to bask in my delusions.


----------



## Grub (Jan 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> I don't want to live in a world where it isn't a boobalicious cat girl on the other side of the computer, so I will just continue to bask in my delusions.


Says the dude with a little girl anime avatar...


----------



## Retink (Jan 30, 2022)

Grub said:


> Says the dude with a little girl anime avatar...


Hey now, that's quite rude, she's an adult business woman who takes offense to being called a child.


----------



## Grub (Jan 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> Hey now, that's quite rude, she's an adult business woman who takes offense to being called a child.


That's sounding pretty close to some loli cope.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jan 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> I don't want to live in a world where it isn't a boobalicious cat girl on the other side of the computer, so I will just continue to bask in my delusions.


“I reject your reality and I substitute my own.”


----------



## Retink (Jan 30, 2022)

Grub said:


> That's sounding pretty close to some loli cope.


Not my fault you can't handle the ten thousand year old demon queen who is totally not a loli but acts exactly like a loli would.

Joking aside though, it's a pretty good show.




IAmNotAlpharius said:


> “I reject your reality and I substitute my own.”


Exactly, now you're seeing it my way. It doesn't matter if it's a titty cat or not on the other end as long as you believe it is.


----------



## Solid Snek (Jan 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> Exactly, now you're seeing it my way. It doesn't matter if it's a titty cat or not on the other end as long as you believe it is.


But what happens when other people say it's not? How do you cope with people who won't play into your fantasy that OP is, in reality, a titty cat with a computer?

Living with delusions - like being a tranny - is all well and good in the privacy of your own bugpod, but the thing that causes all the issues is: what happens when your delusions intrude upon the outside world and start messing with social obligations?


----------



## SandyCat (Jan 26, 2022)

I try to escape from clown world for awhile but the troons are inserting themselves into _everything_.

Yesterday I saw two trannies talking about HRT in Planetside 2 in the middle of a battle. Teamfortress 2 has players running around with tranny decals. American comic books and general media is tranny city. Most of my favorite vtubers turned out to secretly be troons (to be fair I should of probably seen that coming).

The state I live in is becoming increasingly troon infested. Awhile ago I saw a troon screaming at a grocery store worker over coupons and I'm seeing a increasing number of trannies entering where I live.

The femboy places on the internet I lurked have all become troon city as well. Is nothing sacred anymore?

I can't even enjoy some shitty Warhammer 40k memes on /r/GrimDank without Reddit sending me pozzed shit like this in my alerts box:





@NekoRightsActivist stop shilling shots its turning everyone into tranny nekos


----------



## Grub (Jan 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> Not my fault you can't handle the ten thousand year old demon queen who is totally not a loli but acts exactly like a loli would.
> 
> Joking aside though, it's a pretty good show.


Uh huh...yeah..._joking..._whatever you say dude.


----------



## Retink (Jan 30, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> But what happens when other people say it's not? How do you cope with people who won't play into your fantasy that OP is, in reality, a titty cat with a computer?
> 
> Living with delusions - like being a tranny - is all well and good in the privacy of your own bugpod, but the thing that causes all the issues is: what happens when your delusions intrude upon the outside world and start messing with social obligations?


I just do what I always do and pretend they agree with me instead of not feeding me copium like others do. Then if it keeps up I'll demand the government passes laws stating people must acknowledge the existence of the titty cat or they're horrible hate bigots, it's quite simple really.


----------



## Solid Snek (Jan 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> I just do what I always do and pretend they agree with me instead of not feeding me copium like others do. Then if it keeps up I'll demand the government passes laws stating people must acknowledge the existence of the titty cat or they're horrible hate bigots, it's quite simple really.


So what if I imagine that your tittycat is really a fat man with a computer? Or your 10,000 year old demon queen would be more fun as a loli? Should we pass a law stating that people must acknowledge the existence of fat men and whatever character that is in your pfp, on pain of being a horrible bigot? What do you have against fat men, etc?

I'll concede, I am currently pretending you agree with me that OP is in fact a fat man, and that your pfp is in fact a loli. The alternative - that you're serious - is so far beyond my worldview, that I'm simply not considering it.

All well and good.

But at what point should I flip shit and petition the government for redress against you and your tittycats?


----------



## Retink (Jan 30, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> So what if I imagine that your tittycat is really a fat man with a computer? Or your 10,000 year old demon queen would be more fun as a loli? Should we pass a law stating that people must acknowledge the existence of fat men and whatever character that is in your pfp, on pain of being a horrible bigot? What do you have against fat men, etc?
> 
> I'll concede, I am currently pretending you agree with me that OP is in fact a fat man, and that your pfp is in fact a loli. The alternative - that you're serious - is so far beyond my worldview, that I'm simply not considering it.
> 
> ...


That type of thinking is just haram, and don't you dare think of me thinking of such things that you're thinking.

How about this, you petition for the fat man theory and I'll petition for the titty cat reality. We can then support our teams and give them 40% of our paychecks so that they can use that money to laugh at us. Sound like a good compromise?


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Jan 30, 2022)

There are a lot of people who have the psychological makeup that makes them vulnerable to trooning out, and so their stock expands greatly and quickly. When there is a lot of them, they occupy a lot of space. Enough of them eventually get everywhere. The type that comes to mind now is the type of MtF troon who engages in this to sort of "become their own girlfriend". The incel, weeb, pseudo-alpha male and nerd crowds supply plenty of mentally compromised men just for this demographic, and I'm probably tackling only a small part of the troon community.


----------



## Solid Snek (Jan 30, 2022)

Retink said:


> That type of thinking is just haram, and don't you dare think of me thinking of such things that you're thinking.
> 
> How about this, you petition for the fat man theory and I'll petition for the titty cat reality. We can then support our teams and give them 40% of our paychecks so that they can use that money to laugh at us. Sound like a good compromise?


I am absolutely thinking of you thinking of such things that I am thinking. What are you gonna do about it, nerd?

(that's a rhetorical question; of course I already know what you're gonna to do about it, since I am thinking about what you are thinking about right now)

The way I see it, all of this - trannies, tittycats, and whether your anime crush is 10,000 or you are, instead, a pedofork - it all comes down to the arbitrary application of power. There is no objective, universal right or wrong (or at least, not any right that the trannies can point to), so from the trans-tittycat-notlolidemon perspective, the question of whose reality takes precedence is contingent solely on which group has power, and which group is marginalized.

Would you agree?


----------



## Retink (Jan 30, 2022)

Solid Snek said:


> I am absolutely thinking of you thinking of such things that I am thinking. What are you gonna do about it, nerd?
> 
> (that's a rhetorical question; of course I already know what you're gonna to do about it, since I am thinking about what you are thinking about right now)
> 
> ...


Your thinking of my thinking made me seeth so hard I had to go outside of my pod van life log cabin in the woods and flail around autisticly, that's how dumb you are. 

You keep going on about this obese man, can't you see that obese man is just something Fauci came up with to trick you into thinking there are no single titty cats in your area looking to mingle so that eventually you become frustrated and decide to become the titty cat yourself. It's all part of his evil plan and your feeding right into it. I mean really now, have you ever even seen this obese man you keep talking about? 

I on the other hand have seen titty cat profile pictures and that's objective reality, not your post modernist snake oil that Jordan Peterson warned me about.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Jan 30, 2022)

This is what happens when society is no longer majority Christian. Instead of having retarded Christians, you have retarded atheists who define their own reality. At least the retarded Christians have a shot at going to heaven. We can only pray that God in his mercy will save the troons.


----------



## Narutard (Feb 2, 2022)

Beautiful Border said:


> They're the new furries. It's this creed plastered over everything they do. Do you like to draw? Furry art. Do you like to animate? Furry animations. Are you a rapper? Time to put on your fursuit and rap. Trannies fill the same cultural niche, but with one difference. When furries tried to act like an oppressed group and coined the term "fursecution", everyone laughed at them and told them to fuck off, when trannies do the same thing people (or at least liberals) take them seriously for some reason.


You make an interesting point. MtF Trannies act very similar to furries, and they seem to have replaced them almost entirely as well.
I’m starting to think they’re just a bunch of lonely, horny autists who think they can get intimacy by putting on a dress.


----------

